# My long exposure photo's.



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Taken last year at the Britcar end of season night race at donington park.

I was located around the first corner, redgate.


























and a non long exposure shot:


----------



## gtst-chris (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice pics, is that the prodrive version??


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Cracking pics mate, very cool! :thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Nice pic's no1 is great.............:thumb:


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Those are some cool pics. :thumb:


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

What exposure did you use on them? Look good - cant beat light trails


----------



## AF detailer (Jun 3, 2007)

The first one has a nice warm feeling to it


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

dino said:


> What exposure did you use on them? Look good - cant beat light trails


30sec exposure, on a tripod of course. Christ knows what aperture. It was auto i presume.


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

civicchris said:


> Nice pics, is that the prodrive version??


Pass, sorry, don't know that one.


----------



## Wmffra (Oct 30, 2005)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

dino said:


> What exposure did you use on them? Look good - cant beat light trails


Right click on photo and click on view exif, all the info is there.


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

S500 said:


> Right click on photo and click on view exif, all the info is there.


I can't find that option?


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

Love them

You can really feel the warmth of a summer evening in them 

Daz


----------



## Andrew M (Nov 17, 2006)

Save the picture first, then when you reopen it do the right click thing and get all the photo information.

Brilliant pictures !


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Okay, found some more i took, this time just held in my hands with my arms resting on my knee's, from inside my dad's car on a motorway. shows the main bumps in the road if you think about it


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Here's a similar thing that i did once on the A64 in the missus's car!


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

nice one! its great what you can come out with. 

if you showed that to a random person, they wouldn't have a clue what it is, but thankfully i do


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

I get a lot of noise at nite with my pana though, what kit are you using?


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

nikon dslr. thats alls i no


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

lol. Explains a lot! I'd upgrade to a DSLR if i used the camera more. Got two good camera's and i feel guilty for not using them as much as i should. I need to get out and about a bit more! lol


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

yeah once you start getting into it, it becomes expensive. just a warning.


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

I like them


----------

